# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Cảm nhận vẻ đẹp tuyệt vời của biển Mũi né - Phan thiết

## thietht

Cách trung tâm TP.HCM khoảng 190 km về phía đông bắc, nhiệt độ cũng chỉ dao động vào khoảng 27oC, Phan Thiết là nơi hội tụ các khách sạn, resort hàng đầu Việt Nam như Victoria Phan Thiet Beach Resort & Spa, Phu Hai Resort, Sailing Club hay Terracotta Resort… Nơi màu xanh của nước biển hòa trộn với màu trắng của những bãi cát trắng phẳng lỳ đầy nắng và gió… 



Sở hữu những bãi tắm với cát trắng mịn

Cách trung tâm TP.HCM khoảng 190 km về phía đông bắc, nhiệt độ cũng chỉ dao động vào khoảng 27oC, Phan Thiết là nơi hội tụ các khách sạn, resort hàng đầu Việt Nam như Victoria Phan Thiet Beach Resort & Spa, Phu Hai Resort, Sailing Club hay Terracotta Resort… Nơi màu xanh của nước biển hòa trộn với màu trắng của những bãi cát trắng phẳng lỳ đầy nắng và gió…



Những bãi cát trắng phẳng lỳ đầy gió và nắng

Cách Phan Thiết 8 km về phía đông là đồi cát Mũi Né. Nơi đây tạo nên nhiều dáng vẻ khác nhau do gió thổi nên. Ngoài ra, nằm cách TP Phan Thiết 22 km về hướng bắc, Mũi Né là tên của một làng chài và cũng là một điểm du lịch quen thuộc của Bình Thuận. Dọc theo quốc lộ 706 từ Phan Thiết đến Mũi Né lại là một dãy đồi cát với những rặng dừa. Nếu đi dọc xuống phía nam, bạn sẽ tới khu Kê Gà với ngọn hải đăng cổ. Dù bạn đi vào mùa nào trong năm, nhiệt độ ở đây cũng chỉ dao động khoảng 27 độ C, lý tưởng cho một kỳ nghỉ.



Phan Thiết có nhiều khu nghỉ mát sang trọng, tiêu chuẩn 5 sao.

Bên cạnh thiên nhiên đẹp, các khu resort như Romana Resort & Spa, L’Anmien Muine Resort & Spa sẽ đem lại cho bạn kỳ nghỉ tiêu chuẩn quốc tế 5 sao cùng với thế giới ẩm thực phong phú. Nếu bạn là doanh nhân, luôn bận rộn với công việc và có sở thích chơi golf thì khu nghỉ dưỡng Sea Links hoặc Novotel Coralia Ocean Dunes & Golf Resort là một lựa chọn hấp dẫn với nhiều chương trình giải trí phong phú, có thể đáp ứng nhu cầu của các golfer.



Phan Thiết đem lại cho bạn một kỳ nghỉ đáng nhớ.

Dọc theo quốc lộ 706 từ thành phố Phan Thiết đến Mũi Né là một dãy đồi cát thoai thoải và bãi cát ven biển rộng, thoáng mát với những rặng dừa tuyệt đẹp. Bãi biển rộng, thoải, nước sạnh và trong, nắng ấm quanh năm, không bị ảnh hưởng bởi các cơn bão nhiệt đới, đây thực sự là nơi tắm biển, nghỉ ngơi lý tưởng dành cho du khách. Các khu resort như Romana Resort & Spa, L’Anmien Muine Resort & Spa sẽ đem lại cho bạn kỳ nghỉ tiêu chuẩn quốc tế đẳng cấp 5 sao. Nếu đi dọc xuống phía nam, đó chính là khu Kê Gà với ngọn hải đăng cổ đã soi sáng vùng biển nơi đây suốt bao năm.



Sân golf tiêu chuẩn quốc tế.

Một cách khác để khám phá vẻ đẹp của Mũi Né - Phan Thiết là bằng xe jeep. Bạn sẽ có thêm nhiều trãi nghiệm mới mẻ và hào hứng với hành trình đi từ đồi Cát Bay dọc theo bờ biển lộng gió. Để có thể sử dụng 1 chiếc xe jeep bạn hãy gọi tới số 062 3847507 dịch vụ được cung cấp bởi khách sạn Seahorse.




(Sưu tầm)Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Tour du lịch Mũi Né 2 ngày 479.000 Đ* - *Tour du lich Mui Ne 2 ngay 479.000 D*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Mũi Né* - *tour du lich Mui Ne*
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Mũi Né click vào *du lịch Mũi Né* - *du lich Mui Ne*

----------------

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Tour du lịch giá rẻ biển Bình Thuận (2 Ngày 1 Đêm)*- *Tour du lich gia re bien Binh Thuan (2 Ngay 1 Dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Bình Thuận* - *tour du lich Binh Thuan*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Bình Thuận click vào *du lịch Bình Thuận* - *du lich Binh Thuan*

----------

